# Glasgow ladies



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi has anyone used a surrogate goin through Glasgow royal. Just lookin for info x


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, we did surrogacy with GCRM in Glasgow with a family member, not sure if I can help? X


----------



## blue egg (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi thanks for replying. I just wondered what was involved in the process. Not really sure what to do this time as iv had 3 failed attempts at IVF. My embryos are not implanting for some reason x


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, 

I can answer any questions you want.
We had two failed attempts at surrogacy then with third go tried the endometrial scratch to aid implantation, not sure if it wS that or now but we are currently pregnant!


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, i hope you don't mind me joining in, i'm currently with GCRM and for some reason my embryos won't implant, even with the scracth and really good quality embryos. My next step might be to try surrogate although Marco (fertility doctor) didn't say nice things about it, but what other options is there. I would love to discuss with someone that has been through surrogacy on what my first steps are in pursuing surrogacy.....what agency's should i look at; should i look into going outside the UK? what do we as a couple have to do during the surrogacy process? i read that we have to submit a profile, and the host will choose us. How much thousands on a rough scale will it cost. 

Although being given advice not to do it, unless i had a sister that could be my surrogate (which i don't), i think it's the best option for us. 

I really feel lost with this, any help would be gratefully welcomed. We really want a family.


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your difficulties.

Also sorry to hear of Marco not being supportive towards surrogacy. We were with them for our surrogacy with a family member.

I know people use agency such as cots or suk but many others do it independently, on here or some excellent secret ******** groups. 

I can't advise the best as we didn't need to try and match because of using a known surrogate.

Also money wise I think they say expenses of roughly 15k, you sign agreements although nothing is legally binding in the uk. Parental orders are then applied for once the baby is born to have it registered in your name.

Hopefully someone with more experience will come and give you advice but mine would be to get into some ** groups and get chatting.

Xx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Duffy, 

many thanks on replying. Marco didn't go into detail, he did strongly suggest trying again before surrogacy, he said he did have a couple of people that had trouble with surrogacy. I feel that i've spent enough time trying, and that surrogacy would be my way forward...

Where would i start on **?? I would like to find an independent surrogate...

xxx


----------

